#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  hospedagem de site PHP gratuito

## rsrsuporte

Boa tarde ,gostaria de saber se alguem conhece algum site para hospedagem de site em PHP que seja gratuito .

----------


## Bruno Freitas

Olá!!

Utilizo o meu site (em PHP) no www.nic-nac-project.de, um site muito bom, sem limites de armazenamento (a única restrição é por tamanho de cada arquivo, 12MB). O servidor é na Alemanha e o dono pede apenas que seja enviado um cartão postal (real, não virtual) da sua cidade.

PHP liberado + Banco de Dados MySQL (sob requisição).

[]s

Bruno Freitas
http://sparrow.webhop.net/




> Boa tarde ,gostaria de saber se alguem conhece algum site para hospedagem de site em PHP que seja gratuito .

----------


## SDM

tem esse aqui tbm:

www.miarroba.com

o nome eh meio estranho...mas fazer o q...eh em espanhol....olha o q ta escrito na pagina deles:





> Crea, administra y publica tu propia página web de la forma más rapida y sencilla. miarroba.com te da 25MB, con acceso FTP o WebFTP, soporte de ficheros PHP4 y base de datos MySQL, administrador MySQL phpMyAdmin. Todo ¡GRATIS!.

----------


## PiTsA

free.fr (dominio.free.fr)

100MB de espaço

mais espaço para seu Banco de Dados Mysql
Mais um FTP decente .....
nada de limite de banda mensal ahueheauhaeuhea ....
Um email muito bom e grande!
E mais outras coisas foi o mais decente que eu achei!
phpMyAdmin, etc....


muito bom! 

Só que demora para eles validarem sua hospedagem.... eu recebi via carta, por correios, veio em frances, dizendo que eu havia sido aceito pelo portal de hospedagem, com meu usuário e senha....

----------


## jiboia

Existem zilhoes de sites com suporte Php+mysql gratis.

Em www.superphp.com.br tem uma lista com varios server inclusive com notas dada pelos usuarios.

=)

Caso seja apenas para voce testar seus scripts recomendo rodar local com apache+php+mysql.

Abraços.

----------


## rsrsuporte

Galera valeu a força muito obrigado .

:lol:

----------

